
Vitamin D determines severity in Covid-19 so government advice needs to change - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/05/200512134426.htm
======
mr_gibbins
Not sure of the value of this study, the authors sketch out observational
evidence only with no medical evidence of a link (correlation != causation).

~~~
ksaj
The article basically states that and addresses the value aspect.

"Whereas there are currently no results from randomised controlled trials to
conclusively prove that vitamin D beneficially affects COVID-19 outcomes,
there is strong circumstantial evidence of associations between vitamin D and
the severity of COVID-19 responses, including death."

"Research like this is still exploratory and we need further trials to have
concrete evidence on the level of vitamin D that is needed for optimal immune
function."

------
seesawtron
Observation evidence of the link. No link to the study or data. Quality of
these "science" publishing websites is going shit.

